# The SuperBowl Experience



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Well... while I am still drying out from the Experience.

It was a great time, even though the Colts beat the Bears.

There are some things that I wanted to point out though about the experience:

-) RAIN!!!!!! I have seen some of the video footage of how it looked on the screen, and have read some of the articles trying to describe it... doesn't do it justice.

I got to the stadium around 10:00am... It was raining moments after I got out of the car. And it never stopped (well okay, maybe it did for like 15 minutes, but there was always a constant drizzle at the lowest points). 

About 30 minutes before the pre-game started. It became a steady "rain".. Then harder just as the pre-game was ending...

Downpour at times.. The rain poncho's where actually collecting water in your lap if you didn't dump it out every few minutes.

By the end of the game (I stayed till about the 2 minute warning of the 4th), I was soaked to the core.. 

It didn't stop raining until the wee hours of the morning.

At one point, we did hear the Tornado/Weather alarms went off.

-) Pre-Game... I hope they explained some of it on the TV, as in the stadium... it was a tad-confusing to watch... But Billy Joel, and the "Fly-Over"... was just spectacular... that was amazing... Near the end of the song, on the Jumbo-tron, they showed an in cockpit shot of one of the pilots... So we all started to look up. Just at the end... AFTERBURNERS... and the 5 planes streecked across the sky in a blink.... Bright Burn in the engine and the sound of just pure speed and power... awsome awsome awsome.

-) Then the kick off... and I am telling yah, the stadium was about 70-30 Bears... and it showed after that run back. And through out most of the game, until it was clear it wasn't going to happen.

-) HalfTime - TV doesn't do it justice.... 8 spot lights where lighting up the sky through the rain, clouds, and smoke. The "sound" was awsome.. pretty clear and it was pretty neat to see them put it all together.

-) I admit I didn't stay for the celbration afterwards, but from the outside looking in... Looked like it was a good party going on by the sound and the fireworks.

------------------- Now for the downsides:

$10 - 16oz Bottle of Beer (and draft if you went up).
$5+ for any time of major food (pretzle, hotdog, pizza)
$5+ for a 20oz Bottle of soft-drink or water

"Clothing" was about 30% markup, on what we found in-town on Saturday.
Same "official" NFL gear... just 30-40% more expensive

Once you where in the NFL-Experience, you could not go back to your car.
We had planned to buy all our "stuff" early, and take it back to the car... so we didn't have to worry about it. Nope... no can do.

So we end-ed up having to ship it via Fed-Ex (which they had there). BUT...
THREE people worked the Fed-Ex tent.. .with only TWO working computers... It was crazy. Definently a "Great Idea" implemented very very poorly.

Traffic...

Was this the first NFL game they ever had there? 
Getting in was fine... real easy... Getting out... NOT!!!!!

Nearly 90 minutes to get from Lot 16, to NorthBound TurnPike...
Which you had to go about 2 miles down one road, to turn, go about a mile up, and then go 2 miles back the direction you came from.

Only then to take 4+ lanes of trafic, and filter it into 1 toll booth..
Nuts..

Last downside... I have very few pictures.
As the weather Was SO BAD... I couldn't bring the camera in... I would have never been able to use it.
So I used the $15 disposable... but now have to figure how to get it developed... (That was so last century)


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

> RAIN!!!!!


This guy did quite a job considering the situation. You expect football players to play in anything, but the little purple guy? It was quite the show.


----------



## Sharkie_Fan (Sep 26, 2006)

Sounds like a thoroughly good time..... even with the rain and the loss.

Actually, I thought it was a pretty entertaining game. Even though Rex didn't play well heading down the stretch, the Bears were right there until his couple of big booboos there in the 4th.

I hadn't watched the bears all that much, but I think with a couple fewer mistakes on Rex's part ....... who knows what could have happened. A little better decision making on his part and it could have been a much better day for the Bears...

All in all though, pretty good game, I thought, and it sounds like you had a blast!


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Thanks for sharing Earl. When I played football in high school, that was the thing I always hated. We played in the rain. It's fun at first but after a few games it gets to be a pain. I remember taking a few sick days. 

$10 for a beer??!!! WOW! I guess someone has to pay for those TV commercials.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Other than the crappy weather, your experiences were similar to mine at SB XXXI and XXXII. 

Certainly being in the SuperDome for one and then San Diego for the other the following year was fantastic- not just the better weather alone. 

The folks in New Orleans, in particular, know how to put on a SuperBowl (as well as all the related festivities). Heck - Mardi Gras is only a few weeks after the SB is held, so its just one big party after another down there....  

I managed to get a camera in for SB XXXI, and took about 100 photos.

Earl...if it makes you feel any better: 

Q. What do you call 40 guys sitting around a TV watching the Super Bowl?
A. The Minnesota Vikings


----------



## Supervolcano (Jan 23, 2007)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Earl...if it makes you feel any better:
> 
> Q. What do you call 40 guys sitting around a TV watching the Super Bowl?
> A. The Minnesota Vikings


Ya, but I'll bet their hookers made it a pretty good party.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Supervolcano said:


> Ya, but I'll bet their hookers made it a pretty good party.


Well... the 30 or so Very WET and HOT Indy Cheerleaders, where not so "bad" either...


----------



## Supervolcano (Jan 23, 2007)

Earl, why didn't you walk down to the sideline and tell Lovie Smith to try blitzing and/or ask him to let Rex try a few deep passes?

Next year, make sure DirecTV and DBSTALK get you some on-field credentials so you can relay our feedback to the team during the game.

The Bears played scared.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Supervolcano said:


> Earl, why didn't you walk down to the sideline and tell Lovie Smith to try blitzing and/or ask him to let Rex try a few deep passes?
> 
> Next year, make sure DirecTV and DBSTALK get you some on-field credentials so you can relay our feedback to the team during the game.
> 
> The Bears played scared.


I was on the other side of the stadium.. 

I actually think they screwed up by letting Rex throw thoses deep passes.
Short passes where working, for both teams... and the run was working.

I think Benson getting hurt, screwed up their game plan so much... the freaked out. 

Honestly... as much as it would be cool... I wouldn't want to be on the field.
There is SO MUCH going on down there...


----------



## jheda (Sep 19, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Well... the 30 or so Very WET and HOT Indy Cheerleaders, where not so "bad" either...


Earl thanks for sharing. I hope you didnt spend$$$ on a hotel, i offered you a place to crash 15 mins from stadium....


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

jheda said:


> Earl thanks for sharing. I hope you didnt spend$$$ on a hotel, i offered you a place to crash 15 mins from stadium....


 I know... And thank you for the offer..
I stayed up with my Father In Law up in St. Louie (or how ever you spell it).
North of West Palm


----------



## jheda (Sep 19, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> I know... And thank you for the offer..
> I stayed up with my Father In Law up in St. Louie (or how ever you spell it).
> North of West Palm


as long as you had shelter and werrent paying $$$$$$

Joe Robbie stadium does not have great outffow you are right, an i havent seen it rain all day here in the winter in the 10yrs ive lived here; sorry about that; maybe it was user error:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Supervolcano (Jan 23, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Well... the 30 or so Very WET and HOT Indy Cheerleaders, where not so "bad" either...


Certainly better than the Honeybears.
Michael McCaskey should be shot!!!



Earl Bonovich said:


> I think Benson getting hurt, screwed up their game plan so much... the freaked out.


Agreed, that was huge.
That was a most of the reason behind our lack of first downs.
Thomas Jones can't carry 2 linemen on his back like Benson can.



Earl Bonovich said:


> Honestly... as much as it would be cool... I wouldn't want to be on the field.


OK, so next year get DirecTV to pony up 2 tickets and a set of headphones so you can be on your laptop in the stands reading the forum while Coffey77 is down on the sidelines relaying the information to Lovie Smith.



Earl Bonovich said:


> I stayed up with my Father In Law up in St. Louie (or how ever you spell it).


Port St. Lucie, nice place!!
Lived there for 3 years!!


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Q. What do you call 40 guys sitting around a TV watching the Super Bowl?
> A. The Minnesota Vikings


That's not nice. :lol:


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Earl Bonovich said:


> I know... And thank you for the offer..
> I stayed up with my Father In Law up in St. Louie (or how ever you spell it).
> North of West Palm


Port St. Lucie? That's about 15 miles down the road from here.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

I'm sure you had a great time Earl. Next year I hope to see either the Panthers or Chargers in the lineup (both would be OK too!), but I'd be cool with the Bears there since there are so many Bears fans here.


----------



## DonCorleone (Jan 29, 2006)

Earl, what's with the new avatar? I don't know if can deal with the loss.

Since the new 1 is for the 2016 Olympics, does that mean I can at least be confident you won't change again for the next 9 years?


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

Well rain won't be a problem next year, at least for the game. I can't say how it will be for the outdoor activities.

Just to make the Vikings fans feel better:What's the difference between a dollar bill and a Buffalo Bill? A dollar bill is good for four quarters!

(Vikings may have lost 4 super bowls, Buffalo lost 4 in a row!)

Who knows, If the football gods smile upon us, we may be the first team to have home field advatage in the SB.!rolling


----------



## Supervolcano (Jan 23, 2007)

machavez00 said:


> Just to make the Vikings fans feel better:What's the difference between a dollar bill and a Buffalo Bill? A dollar bill is good for four quarters!


Ummm, was that an Arizona Cardinals fan who just said that?
!rolling
Your Cardinals are the only team in NFL HISTORY to lose back to back games after a 14 point lead going into the 4th quarter.



machavez00 said:


> Who knows, If the football gods smile upon us, we may be the first team to have home field advatage in the SB.


Maybe if the NFL decides to only play 3 quarters for every game.
 
Man O Man, did you leave yourself wide open for that one!!
:lol:


----------



## WolfClan Dan (Jan 10, 2007)

sounds like a blast! i can not wait until i attend my first super bowl. the pros seemed to far out weigh the cons in your descriptive post, so it sounds like u had a great time!


----------



## WolfClan Dan (Jan 10, 2007)

machavez00 said:


> Well rain won't be a problem next year, at least for the game. I can't say how it will be for the outdoor activities.
> 
> Just to make the Vikings fans feel better:What's the difference between a dollar bill and a Buffalo Bill? A dollar bill is good for four quarters!
> 
> ...


if the football gods smile on me, the packers will play the super bowl in your stadium!


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

Supervolcano said:


> Ummm, was that an Arizona Cardinals fan who just said that?
> !rolling
> Your Cardinals are the only team in NFL HISTORY to lose back to back games after a 14 point lead going into the 4th quarter.
> 
> ...


I knew that when I posted. Hey I'm glutton for punishment. I was a Cubs fan for 15 years before we got the D-Backs.


----------



## MikeR7 (Jun 17, 2006)

Richard King said:


> That's not nice. :lol:


Lots of naught things are not nice, but lots of fun anyway!:lol:


----------



## Coffey77 (Nov 12, 2006)

Supervolcano said:


> OK, so next year get DirecTV to pony up 2 tickets and a set of headphones so you can be on your laptop in the stands reading the forum while Coffey77 is down on the sidelines relaying the information to Lovie Smith.


I just noticed I made the Headlines! Nice!!  I'm in. Now, we'll need a sponsorship from Motorol... I know people there... Then we'll need to have a nice sit down with Rex...


----------



## purtman (Sep 19, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> ...
> Traffic...
> 
> Was this the first NFL game they ever had there?
> ...


Earl, you could have done that back in Toll-inois .... :lol:


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

purtman said:


> Earl, you could have done that back in Toll-inois .... :lol:


After dealing with the Florida Tolls... I won't be complaining about the Illinois ones for a very long time.


----------

